# Defy Adavanced Pro 0 2016



## TrailRider50 (Aug 7, 2015)

I was waiting for the Defy Advanced Pro 0 2016 to change my bike...just realised it costs more than the 2015, while being less equipped!

2015: Ultegra Di2, RS785 brakes
2016: DuraAce, RS685 brakes

Di2 is something I want on my next bike, along with disc brakes. Now I would need to get the Advanced SL at $8300 if I want to stay with a Defy. :mad2:

Am I missing something?? Did they have problems with Di2 so they switched back to a mechanic derailleur?


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

The brakes of 2015 Defy Advanced Pro 0 and 2016 Defy Advanced Pro 0 are RS785. The shifters are different. 

Go get Advanced SL 0 if $ is not an issue. Otherwise, you can get Advanced Pro 2 then upgrade to Di2.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

The ST-RS785 are Di2 shift levers using the RS785 disc units. 

The ST-RS685 are mechanical shift levers using the RS785 disc units. 

I have no idea why they switched back to mechanical on the 2016. I just bought one of the last 2015's and and really like it so far. My prior bike was an older (2009) Madone that I had upgraded to Ultegra Di2.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

TrailRider50 said:


> Am I missing something?? Did they have problems with Di2 so they switched back to a mechanic derailleur?


Was just talking about this with a Giant dealer and he was surprised that they dropped electronic shifting on the Pro 0. He's not aware of any reason for them to do so regarding problems with the electronic shifting. It seems like an odd marketing decision to me. I'm glad I picked up a '15 Pro 0. I also think Giant color choices for '16 are less attractive, but that's just my opinion.

When my wife bought her Liv Avail the dealer upgraded to Ultegra Di2 for a very reasonable cost. Her bike ended up costing less than mine with the same components.


----------



## vurtualife (Mar 1, 2012)

.
The 2016 Defy Advanced Pro 0 also comes with composite wheelsets (as opposed to alloy on the 2015 model):

2016:
WHEELS
Rims	Giant SLR 1 Disc WheelSystem; 30mm deep, 23mm wide, Full-composite
Hubs	Giant SLR 1 Disc WheelSystem; Pawl driver, [F] 20h [R] 24h
Spokes	Giant SLR 1 Disc WheelSystem; Sapim Race stainless
Tires	Giant P-SLR 1, 700x25, Front and rear specific, Folding

2015:
WHEELS
Rims	Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem; 30mm deep, 23mm wide alloy
Hubs	Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem; [F] 20h, [R] 24h
Spokes	Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem; Sapim Race
Tires	Giant P-SLR1, Front and rear specific, 700x25, Folding

The saddle is also a Giant-based saddle for 2016, rather than Fizik.

So, if we take the above into account, it seems Giant's position is that the new composite wheels + Dura Ace mechanical = ~$150 increase in listed price from last year's model with Di2 and alloy wheels...

It's up to the consumer to determine if they agree (or try to find any remaining 2015 models in stock... or opt for another bike brand altogether)


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I just picked up a 2015 Defy Advanced SL 0 with 30% off of MSRP last week. I wanted Di2, disc brakes, and carbon wheels and SL 0 offers all of the above. It's a fantastic bike. It rides really well. The back end soaks up bumps on the road well and it descends really well. The hydraulic brakes modulates really well. I can use one finger on each lever to feather the brakes.

If you can swing it, I highly recommend the SL 0.


----------

